# Yes celebs break out too...



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 2, 2008)

We all think the celebs that we look at or admire (beauty wise) are simply flawless. It couldn't be further from the truth. lol Here is an example:











These pics were too large to post here:
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/1...dashianfm4.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: 03470kim002sandino12292yw2.jpg
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/7...no12210fp1.jpg

Look at her skin on her face, neck, chest and legs! now I don't feel so bad. haha
ImageShack - Hosting :: l3vu6y5vm9007lc7.jpg

This pic made me LOL to the max...
ImageShack - Hosting :: 91641kim09sandino122112wf0.jpg

O and what lippie is she wearing here omg I need to know! I have been looking for a peachy orange lippie forever! aaahhhhh
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/616...tyleyouhn8.jpg


Regardless of what anyone thinks of her, I think she is very pretty and I love her style, fashion sense (most of the time) and of course the way she does her makeup. She does have this porn star appeal to her but I do think she can portray a level of sexiness as well. Its just that she is such a big you know what...lol so she does it on purpose because thats they way she is. Money talks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its all about MAC baby! It can do wonders for everyone, chyea!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 2, 2008)

Her skin doesn't look that bad.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 2, 2008)

It truly isn't. But break outs aside, you can clearly see her veins all over her body in one of the pics and scars.
Kim may not be a good example (actually Cameron Diaz would have been better) but the point being is that we tend to sometimes want to look like them when in reality, they are just like us. =)


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 2, 2008)

i always think natural photos like that are so beautiful, she looks like a real girl and not some airbrushed smooth barbie in a magazine


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2008)

She does look different.  I will give you that.  I think she looks pretty good regardless.  Her skin is broken out but I have seen sooooo much worse (Alicia Keys - even though I love her her skin is horrible).


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 2, 2008)

I have too.

I mean, you've seen P. Diddy in those Proactiv commercials, right?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_i always think natural photos like that are so beautiful, she looks like a real girl and not some airbrushed smooth barbie in a magazine_

 
Seriously. Especially when her skin is still that great.

I think the only picture i can see a breakout is the 1st one. thats it. I'm not a big fan of hers, but shes okay. And shes gorgeous.

Seriously...the Proactiv commercials crack me up. I don't know how you guys feel, but Diddy better shut his ass up with one pimple on his forehead. Sweetheart--thats NOT a breakout. Its a pimple. Learn the difference.

Even Jessica Simpson...she had 3 teeny bumps in one spot. Thats a breakout?? I wish thats what my breakouts looked like.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Feb 2, 2008)

Honestly her skin isn't THAT bad. I mean she's got a pimple here and there, scars, ect. But who doesn't? I think with all the Air Brushing and Photo Retouching- it's hard to see what is normal or not.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 3, 2008)

The breakout is not that serious, but I do get what you are saying.  Most of the time these people look perfect (hair, makeup, etc), so when you see them with acne or without makeup, it brings them back down to...human


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 3, 2008)

I think she only looks unique from a celebrity (I kind of dont like to refer to her as a celebrity though) point of view. She is curvy and ethnic looking. But in reality, more girls look like her than Paris Hilton (at least, where I am from). I think her makeup makes her look more hard sometimes, and I cannot look at her brows up close LOL. I would still give my MAC collection to look like her!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 3, 2008)

I looooooove her brows. I might take a smidge off the front of them , otherwise they are perfect


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

shut up!!! celebs are PERFECT and you need to stop bringing them down to our level!!! They are superior to us mortals!!!

jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course celebs get zits. don't you all watch proactive commercials


----------



## aziajs (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_I think she only looks unique from a celebrity (I kind of dont like to refer to her as a celebrity though) point of view. She is curvy and ethnic looking. But in reality, more girls look like her than Paris Hilton (at least, where I am from). I think her makeup makes her look more hard sometimes, and I cannot look at her brows up close LOL. I would still give my MAC collection to look like her!_

 
It's funny that you would say that.  I had that coversation with a friend of mine.  I just wonder how she feels about herself and maintains a healthy self-image considering that she looks sooooo different than alot of the people she grew up around.  It's such a superficial, celebrity-driven world that she lives in and around.  How did she feel being the half-armenian girl with the curvy shape, dark and ethnic features?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 3, 2008)

i think her skin is nice! obviously not PERFECT but whos skin is these days?  i love the way she does her makeup and i like the fact she doesnt have tiny thin eyebrows... and i love her style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and yeh that peach lipstick on one of her pics is stunning! i would love to know what it is


----------



## Ethel (Feb 3, 2008)

I really want that peachy orange lipstick. What is it?


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_O and what lippie is she wearing here omg I need to know! I have been looking for a peachy orange lippie forever! aaahhhhh
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/616...tyleyouhn8.jpgMoney talks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
ot sorry Wow i love that lippie any ideas anyone? thanks!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can def see some clogged pores but they don't look like full blown pimples...though I'm sure makeup does a great job of hiding her zits when she does break out. I can't get enough of Kim though! I gotta say I'm not a fan of her personality or much else but gosh she is so beautiful to me!

eta: Celebrity Bad Skin Days - Entertainment News, Movie Reviews, Competitions - Entertainmentwise


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's funny that you would say that. I had that coversation with a friend of mine. I just wonder how she feels about herself and maintains a healthy self-image considering that she looks sooooo different than alot of the people she grew up around. It's such a superficial, celebrity-driven world that she lives in and around. How did she feel being the half-armenian girl with the curvy shape, dark and ethnic features?_

 
Well, she has succumbed to some of the "celebrity" trends in terms of some of the things she has done... but appearance wise she seems to hold herself with a lot of confidence, which in the end, overrides appearance (in my opinion). There are a few of ethnic celebrities emerging from the spotlight - Jennifer Lopez, Eva Longoria, Eva Mendez, various supermodels, Beyonce etc - but I agree, there still arent as many in comparison to some. And I still thing more girls aspire to look like a stick insect with fake breasts and a penchant for wearing no panties, which really saddens me.


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. She still is super pretty, but your right, sometimes we get so caught up and think that these celebs are perfect w/o their m/u and forget that they have pores and pimples also! i like to be reminded that they're just people too.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Kim K is gorgeous no matter what the circumstance, and a lot of it has to do with the way she carries herself.  Even with a (Minor!) breakout, or whatever, she always has a face on, and even when she's wearing sweatpants, she is always accessorized in a cute way.

I think our culture as a whole is so focused on perfection that we lose sight of how endearing flaws can be.  I remember watching an MTV thing a few years ago where Carmen Electra was being interviewed, and she was saying that she loved a pair of suede boots, but they wouldn't zip up over her legs.  I thought it was cool of her to admit that on tv, to be honest.


----------



## Evey (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't really care much for her but she's fkn hot. I think we should be exposed to more pictures like these. Especially guys because they tend to think that what they see in the magazines is what they will see in real life and that's just not the case. Most if not ALL women (and men) in magazines are airbrushed or photoshopped in one way or another. But back on Kim, I wish I had a big Kim booty. I've been researching ass implants LOL or the brazilian butt lift. Where they lipo the fat from other parts of your body and put it into your butt and shape it. I would LOVE to do that.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_I don't really care much for her but she's fkn hot. I think we should be exposed to more pictures like these. Especially guys because they tend to think that what they see in the magazines is what they will see in real life and that's just not the case. Most if not ALL women (and men) in magazines are airbrushed or photoshopped in one way or another. But back on Kim, I wish I had a big Kim booty. I've been researching ass implants LOL or the brazilian butt lift. Where they lipo the fat from other parts of your body and put it into your butt and shape it. I would LOVE to do that._

 
lol I've always felt the same way. its gettin bigger on its own, but not nearly as big as Kim's. I wish my ass was like that lol. I'd gladly take a B or C cup boobs instead of my DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD'S lol and have a great big ass instead.

Oh well. My boyfriends okay with it.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the natural pics. I like seeing pores, texture, freckles and moles on peoples' skins. I wish that was considered the norm instead of bad. Since when did photo edited pics become the standard by with we judge things?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I really want that peachy orange lipstick. What is it?_

 
Me too! I went to MAC and played around with the orange lippies and my fav one turned out to be Meltdown! Its sooo gorgeous


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2008)

And thanks everyone! I agree with ALL OF YOU. Very good points stated.
But in the end, we all love her. lol I think she is beautiful, has an amazing body and an incredible style. God I love her dresses. <333


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 18, 2008)

google Victoria Beckham pimples... she has some angry skin especially her forehead.


----------



## alwaysbella (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I really want that peachy orange lipstick. What is it?_

 
me too me too!!!!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_google Victoria Beckham pimples... she has some angry skin especially her forehead._

 

haha i just did that, i dont know why but just saying "google Victoria Beckham pimples" has such a fun jingle to it that you just have to do it 

Just because you act/sing/are rich doesn't mean your skins much better than ours


----------



## girlstar (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Even Jessica Simpson...she had 3 teeny bumps in one spot. Thats a breakout?? I wish thats what my breakouts looked like._

 
I know eh.. call me when a celeb has huge cystic acne all over, and a red face to match from the cream given to them by the dermatologist


----------

